# jkath, here's a Bacon Vinaigrette for you!



## AllenOK (Oct 22, 2008)

Bacon Vinaigrette
Yields:  1 ½ c

4 oz bacon, diced
2 oz onion, diced
½ c water
½ c cider vinegar
2 oz sugar
1 t salt
pepper to taste
To thicken:
½ oz cornstarch
¼ c water

	In a heavy-bottomed saucepan, brown the bacon.  When the bacon is done to your liking, add the onions.  Sauté over medium-high heat until the onion turns translucent, and the pan has a brown coating.  Add the water and cider vinegar.  Bring to a boil, stirring constantly, scraping the pan bottom and sides to deglaze the pan.  When the liquid begins to boil, add the sugar, salt, and pepper.  Stir to dissolve.  While the liquid returns to a boil, combine the cornstarch and the remaining water.  Add to the pan to thicken the dressing.  Serve warm over spinach greens or spring mix.

For a real treat, use pancetta instead of bacon, and use port instead of water.

I have another recipe that I can't post here because of copyright policy.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 22, 2008)

wowowwww!  Sounds great!!  Can that other recipe be PM'd???


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, Allen...I was wanting the recipe too. Would mind sending me other recipe in a PM?

I had a wonderful orange vinaigrette dressing on a spinach salad in a restaurant once, but they wouldn't share the recipe. I wonder if it would work to just substitute orange juice for the water in this recipe?


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I have another recipe that I can't post here because of copyright policy.



If you have a link to the other recipe then you can post that.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 22, 2008)

IF I made this today... do you think it would still be ok to use tomorrow...?


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 22, 2008)

pdswife, YES!   Just reheat it before making the salad.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 23, 2008)

GB said:


> If you have a link to the other recipe then you can post that.



I'd love to.  Unfortunately, that particular recipe came from _The Common Grill Cookbook_, ISBN: 1886947880, by Craig Common.  We used it at the country club I worked at while I lived in Jackson, MI.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2008)

the other thing you can do is re-word the recipe substantially. If you put it in your own words then it is not breaking any rules. the trick is that it has to be completely in your own words. You can't just change a word or two in each sentence.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

I just made a batch of this and it is GREAT!!

With all that bacon in there how could it not be good.
Paul is going to love it. Thank you Allen!!

And as an added bonus 
the kitchen smells wonderful.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 23, 2008)

GB said:


> the other thing you can do is re-word the recipe substantially. If you put it in your own words then it is not breaking any rules. the trick is that it has to be completely in your own words. You can't just change a word or two in each sentence.


 
Ha!  Circumventing.  I got a warning for that on another site.  

Oh, can ya PM that to me?


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it is not circumventing. It is what the copyright law states.


----------

